# Found pedigree cat!



## Eszti (Jan 7, 2013)

We found a pedigree cat at Springs Town Centre. She is a Scottish Fold with microchip, but no results yet. She has grey fur with some cream hints in it. Searching for her family!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you put up a notice in local shops?

I suggest you post this, plus a photo, on the Feline Friends FB page and they'll help spread the word.

Hope you find her family soon.


----------



## Eszti (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you, we do hope to find her family. I put ads in the shops yesterday, Feline Friends website and FB page, Homelypetz sites, Dubizzle as well. I'll send it to all vet clinics as well. I always use pictures as well, that counts a lot. Fingers crossed!


----------



## thickodicko (Nov 13, 2012)

I hope you find the owner shortly!

Once my cat went missing overnight. The next morning there was a knock on my door and the kind person who found him had been to have his microchip scanned...

Great, I thought, how kind.

Where did she find him? In the pub car park over the road from my house....




(Not that I'm saying you inadvertently cat-napped her!)


----------



## Eszti (Jan 7, 2013)

I like the word 'cat-napping'.  scanning didn't bring any result yet, but I don't give up. I can't imagine that no one is missing this adorable girl.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Sadly over the festive period, many people have abandoned their animals, so don't be surprised if that's the case - yup pedigrees too.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There are a couple of cats that hang out at the Springs Town Centre. One of them is quite bold and keeps approaching people, I've fed him a couple of times and people often wondered why I wasn't taking my cat back home with me. 

Maybe this one lives in the neighbourhood? There are cats in my garden all the time and I live quite close to the Springs Town Centre.


----------



## Eszti (Jan 7, 2013)

Dear Pamela, I regularly feed the cats at the town centre and I had them ALL neutered together with an English girl.  The bold one you mentioned is a ginger-white boy? I haven't seen him for 2 months, I'm quite upset, I like to know what happens with them.

The advertised cat: we have found the owner, who passed her on, the next owner passed her on as well, so we wait a bit longer for the third person - I guess they live nearby - then I will find a loving, forever home, unles my own cat decides not to hate her.


----------



## dana-rahil (Jan 11, 2014)

*i had my cat stolen about 9 months back*



Eszti said:


> We found a pedigree cat at Springs Town Centre. She is a Scottish Fold with microchip, but no results yet. She has grey fur with some cream hints in it. Searching for her family!


I have been trying to locate it. Its a silver scottish fold long haired.. microchipped female should be around 1 year and a half now... kindly contact me urgently to verify details.. u dont know how important it is for me to find her... u help is appreciated


----------



## Eszti (Jan 7, 2013)

Dear Dana-rahil,

I found the cat 1 year ago, the 3rd of January 2013, not about 9 months ago. I don't have any details, Feline Friends Dubai helped us to rehome this cat and I handed over the new vaccination book. I now that she was adopted maybe in March, but not sure about it. What I can give you is that we named her Woundy, but Feline Friends named her later Jenny. I'm sure that they have a database to search for the name. If you call them, you can give my full name, Eszter Kophazi. The Feline Friends Founder and boss Lesley dealt with this case, perhaps it also helps. If you want to, I can send you pictures about the kitty, just send me your email address. Hope you can verify the identity soon with Feline Friends!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Easiest way is if the owner has the microchip number and they match.


----------



## DXBLouie (Jan 12, 2014)

it's unbelievable that we still don't have a central database with microchip data from all the vets around here.

having a microchip AND a municipality tag is redundant :S


----------

